# Capt Mel tourney -Salt test of improved Gheenoe



## fishindad (Jan 25, 2008)

Clearly there was alot of work put into this event and all the hard work deserve alot of kudos! I was able to put some names with handles and met some new folks. Wow there were alot of entries. Also I want to send a special thanks to the person who gave up their captain's bag for my nephew. When we got there there were so many entries that the event ran out of bags. I did not get this persons name, but thank you very much! You helped make his day special for him. (This is the same person who eventually won the Tiller Handle from Joe Welborn)

This was my first tourney and I took my nephew in my rigged Gheenoe. I love the new decks that Joe Welborn made for the boat! While we still need some more fishing mojo, it was a blast to cast on the decks etc. All the improvements I did this winter helped alot. I was worried about not having the jackplate yet, but it was not a problem. I also finished up the trailer ramp extentions but never needed them The canoe launch at Ft Desoto you can back a trailer into!!!

We spent the day trolling, loosing alot of bait and catching monster pinfish, undersized trout and a keeper flounder. We saw manatees, tailing reds, tons of mullet and lots of rays. Frankly, I was able to outfish live with arties! I am now a believer. New Penny gulp shrimp and glow jerk baits got more hits than the live shrimp "hands down". 

Closing out the day, I was expecting the traditional "winning a hat" raffle with great food. My nephew won the Dudley Rod setup and I won a buttrest. (After the day yesterday, that is exactly what I am doing, resting on my butt!) All in all, a fantastic day. I wish I had been able to put more faces with handles. I was the guy in the green Tilley Hat with the green Gheenoe with green decks with the 10 year old red head in tow.

It was a really good day. I have some ideas about areas to fish next time too! (and yes, more things to do on the boat!)

Fishindad


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Capt Mel tourney -Salt test of improved Gheeno*



It was nice to see you out at such a great event! 
Susan and I had a blast and will be waiting for the next one...
Saw your boat and it's lookin' like a real fishin' machine!
See you next time....Dave


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Capt Mel tourney -Salt test of improved Gheeno*

Nice Highsider!  glad u guys have fun


----------

